# doormat



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

there will be another citation flounder listed in the local paper this week 8lb 10oz


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings gus!

By definition, a "true" doormat is a double digit fluke (ten pounds and over.) The 13 pound plus fluke caught in NJ recently would be a true doormat....


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Nice Catch............*

To me, anything over 5lbs is doormat


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Right about now any flounder caught in the mid Chesapeake Bay is a doormat. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Amen catman! I caught me an 8 in flounder this weekend and that was a doormat to me!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

*WHO,WHAT,WHERE,WHEN,HOW??!!*

Hey Gus, nice fish but who caught it, with what bait/lure,where was it caught,when,how?? You know all the stuff we normally talk about on the board. That is if you don't mind giving away some of the secret information.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

A 5 lb doormat? That's the minimum weight for entry in the Cape May County Contest. You have to double that to have a shot at placing in the top three. But all things are relative -- If you been catching throwbacks for three weeks in a row, a 5 lber qualifies as a bath mat! Jason's eight pounder would probably be a pool fish most days on any party boat, and is a respectable fish. We'll label that a "wannabe mat", since the fish probably had the length but just couldn't catch big enough prey to put the weight on. Probably why the half-starved critter hit FL FISHERMAN's line!

By the way, the 13 pounder hit chicken bait. Maybe the lucky fisherman was using feathers and all... I'll try to dig up a picture of the critter.

Where's Duke of Fluke? He should be weighing in his opinion on the subject. Hope everythings all right ....


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

well this thing was larger than a doormat, and 7lbs is a citation here. it was caught on menhaden at the second island in the chesapeake bay. i dont know what big is around your northern waters, but this is an excellent catch here.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings gus!

This is big in NJ waters:

http://www.avalonfishing.com/flounder.htm

Sure there's a few five pounders mixed in, but you got to keep the women and children happy....

(I hope you know I'm just yanking your chain!)

Yo catman! We'll show you some Chessie fluke in about a week or so (of course they'll be from the Lower Bay, not the Middle Bay.) I think the low salinity is keeping a lot of fish in the southern end this year. Hopefully everything will be "right" by September, and we can nail some fat weakies from the Choptank Pier!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Jake,
Jason caught an 8 incher not an 8 pounder. Trust me, we would have been bragging about that one.
-Anthony


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony!

Eight inches? We call them post cards up North. Just write a short (very short) message on the white side, attach a 22 cent stamp, and drop it in the box!

I did have a keeper cough up a two incher last year. Back in the day, an 8-10 inch fluke was considered good striper bait (they even make a plastic replica nowadays.) We'll have to make sure Jaon gets his keeper next week!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ha*

I just caught that too! I would of been screaming like a mad man! Ha Ha To boot I didn't even reel in that 8 incher, Anthony did! Although I did have a nice 12 to 15 inch on and lose in the rocks. If I make it to PLO this weekend, you can bet I won't leave till I get a keeper. I will use all your tricks Anthony


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*DOORMATT*

there was a 17#er caught in the terminal channel in cm last week yes it was confirmed THATS LARGE!!zoom


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Neuman,

You have me fired up now! When are we going to drift the rocks around the hook or head out to the Old Grounds? We'll bring some lil trout rods and 2lb test to load up on snappers for bait. I need door matt!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Some nice fluke being caught out of Brielle (7 lb pool winners), but your best chance for a "true" doormat is the Old Grounds. I think the Miss Cape May is fishing there every day. You have to be careful -- a lot of the South Jersey boats fill up with "tourists" on the weekend and just run out to the bay to load up on small croakers and an occassional fluke, but no doormats. With the extended season this year more boats should be making the run out to the Old Grounds after Labor Day....


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*DOORMATT*

JAKE i wasnt aware of any extention on flounder i thought it was closeing on the 17 of sept if not when is it closeing that would help because thats when the monsters are around the best (when the mullet are thick) ZOOM


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

NJ does have a long season for the first time in a few years. Ends sometime in OCT. There will be some real brutes caught offshore in sept and oct. I've got numbers neuman...


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*OCT FLATTIES*

WOW i guess they figured they owed us somthing after f ing us on the tog i guess that the deer are going to have a good year with me on the wtr instead of the stand oh and jamie count on hitting some numbers im considerind slipping the boat at old bridge in ww this fall season mabey mid sept but i hate not being mobile thats the delema


----------

